# CafePress Named Top Retail Web Site in Webby Awards



## Adam

> The Webby Awards, the leading international honor for web sites, today named CafePress.com (www.cafepress.com) the Best Retail web site of 2005. CafePress.com, an online marketplace with over 2 million members and as many daily page views, was named top Webby Winner for Retail.


See for full article:
http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/050503/sftu142.html?.v=5


----------

